# Berkley Fish Habs



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone used the Berkley Fish Habs?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I haven't but had some old wood pallets arranged similar. I prefer the pocurpine style for snag resistance though http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=112588 . Fish seem to relate to both, at least a little. 

Really dense bushy stuff works better. I'm planning to make some "bushes" by taking a milk jug or 2 liter bottle and drilling a bunch of holes in it then threading a bunch of polyethylene tubing though followed by filling the jug with sand for weight. The tubing sells for around $20 for 500 FT.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

[QUOTE
Really dense bushy stuff works better. I'm planning to make some "bushes" by taking a milk jug or 2 liter bottle and drilling a bunch of holes in it then threading a bunch of polyethylene tubing though followed by filling the jug with sand for weight. The tubing sells for around $20 for 500 FT.[/QUOTE]

The tubing/milk jug sounds like a good experiment. The tubing would bend if hit by a boat or whatever. I have an area near my dock where a boat cannot go. I had Christmas trees there, but they don't last long. It's only about 6' deep, but I get a lot of bluegills and crappies hanging out there and also minnows. I think I'll make at least 1 tubing/jug combo and see how it works because in that area I can keep checking it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

PVC pipe or conduit stuck in a 1 gal. bucket of concrete can make a stickups, christmas trees, pretty much anything you can think of. Lots of options using pvc for the structure and tubing for added bushiness while remaining snag resistant. You can heat PVC with a heat gun or mapp torch (my torpedo heater works great) to bend shapes too which saves on buying elbows and glue.

When using PVC, quickly scuff the surface with 80 grit sandpaper to promote adhesion of algae. Theoretically this should help promote more life on the structure which should attract a couple of more fish. 

Post some pics if you do it, I'm sure many would love to see them.


----------

